# What is a longer A to A bow



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes with the larger cams you get additional inches on the roll over . 
I still like the older 44-46”bows however .


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

archer_nm said:


> Something I have been thinking about for a long time is what is the real length for a finger bow? Here is my take on this and maybe some of you that have been around for a while can shed some light on the subject. With shorter bows say 38 to 40 inches A to A and the bigger cams you may have as much as 42in for the string angle to affect finger pinch. When we were younger or about 40yrs ago the wheels were just outside of the axels and we thought about finger pinch but now like I said the larger cams takes away what we were afraid of. What say you?? I am talking True Length or Cam over


Bob, in my day when I was a shooter, Martin sent me a 39 inch ATA and I could not shoot it nearly as good as I did my 44 inch bows.. I'm still working on producing a 44.5 to 45 inch AtA bow. Got it in Solid Works 3 D drawing and Got it scanned. Machine shop was sold and the new owners are specializing in Aero Space projects. I am now looking for another machine shop. Pass this on and tell all the finger shooters to email me at [email protected] and I will put them on my progress notification email list.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

40" plus......44,"45,"46 inches. I have two Hoyt 45"ers. Deflex risers. Dangerously accurate.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I still shoot my:

*Hoyt ProStar Meridian*
ATA 45" ('95)
*HOYT ProElite XT4000*
ATA 45" ('05)

With fingers and tab
Both with DEFLEX risers
Extremely accurate.

Back in the mid to later 1980s and through the years Hoyt use to put out at least one compound target and hunting bow that was for finger shooters and forgiving each year._


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm getting closer to having my redesigned X-Factor prototypes at this time it looks to be 44 inches and physically lighter than those older great shooting Hoyts. I am going to have a round fully adjustable eccentric and Barndale limbs. To get on my mailing list send me an email to [email protected]


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Deflex riser, 44"/ 48" 10" BH, small grip, extremely accurate!


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

bowproPat said:


> Bob, in my day when I was a shooter, Martin sent me a 39 inch ATA and I could not shoot it nearly as good as I did my 44 inch bows.. I'm still working on producing a 44.5 to 45 inch AtA bow. Got it in Solid Works 3 D drawing and Got it scanned. Machine shop was sold and the new owners are specializing in Aero Space projects. I am now looking for another machine shop. Pass this on and tell all the finger shooters to email me at [email protected] and I will put them on my progress notification email list.


Pat's new email address is [email protected]


----------



## 60bogey (May 7, 2020)

I still love the 46" Hoyt Pro Hunter or even the Hoyt Rambo


----------

